# Question about Handwheel Collet Drawbar



## Splat (Aug 26, 2013)

I just came into possession of a handwheel collet drawbar that was supposed to be for a Heavy 10, 5C collets. Well, it's outer diameter of the pipe is 1", ID is roughly 0.8".  From what I can make out _HWC-102P_ is stamped on the drawbar sleeve. The last letter is worn so it could be _HWC-102R_ but it looks more like a "P" at the end. Does anyone know what lathe this drawbar is meant for? Thanks guys.


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't say for sure, but it seems that it would be a 3C collet closer for a 10K or a 9". 

-Cody


----------



## Splat (Aug 26, 2013)

Codered741 said:


> Can't say for sure, but it seems that it would be a 3C collet closer for a 10K or a 9".



I was just checking out the spindle specs in some of the SB catalogs and methinks you're right, Cody.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 12, 2013)

Codered741 said:


> Can't say for sure, but it seems that it would be a 3C collet closer for a 10K or a 9".
> 
> -Cody




Cody
No it can not be a 9 or 10K. They both have a smaller than 1 inch bore thru the spindle. If anything its a 10 LARGE which takes a 5C collet.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 12, 2013)

Splat

Here is a picture of the different draw bar and collet set ups.



This shows all the different South Bend Lathes. Just check the dimensions and you will know exactly what you have.

Nelson


----------



## Splat (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Nelson. I found out the drawbar was for a 10R which takes the 2A or 2S collets.



NEL957 said:


> Splat  Here is a picture of the different draw bar and collet set ups.
> View attachment 60558
> 
> 
> ...


----------

